

Scala.Rx: Functional Reactive Programming for Scala - lihaoyi
https://github.com/lihaoyi/scala.rx/wiki/Basic-Usage

======
logvol
Excuse the Noob question, but what's the difference between Scala.Rx and
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5719637>

